# مكائن حقن ونفخ لبلاستيك



## alghabri (7 يوليو 2009)

​*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اني ابحث عن معلومات تساعدني عن كيفية اختيار مكائن حقن ونفخ لمؤسستي 
ارجو المساعدة 
ولكم الشكر*


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (18 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز 
بعد التحية ارجو منك ان تعطنى تفاصيل كامله حتى افيدك 
ما هو حجم ونوع ووزن الأنتاج 
هل تريد سرعة فى الأنتاج 
لا تنسا سرعة +جودة على حسب الأستثمار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## alghabri (27 يوليو 2009)

thank you 
we have production PET pottels to variable sizes from 0.750ml to 8000ml
thank you agine


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (1 أغسطس 2009)

اخى العزيز 
هل انت تحتاج انتاج العبوات على مرحلتين اما على مرحلة واحدة مع الأخذ فى الأعتبار ان المرحلة الواحدة اغلى
واسرع فى الأنتاج
وشكرا


----------



## alghabri (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
لا يهم بالنسبة لي ان يكون على مرحلة او مرحلتين لكن يفضل ان يكون بمرحلة واحدة 
ارجو منك ان تفيدني في هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد وائل الملاح (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخواني 
أنا طالب في معهد ميكانيك و أعمل في معمل يلاستيك 
أروجو المساعدة في فهم والتعامل مع مكانات الحقن 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

